# Hobby-Sports.Com Anniversary Celebration! Saturday August 29th



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Join Rex & Lee for our 20th Anniversary Celebration!

Please! please! stop by for FREE hot dogs, popcorn, cool aid, and fun!

Enjoy FREE radio controlled car rentals! do some head on crashes with your friends.

Watch R/C Airplane, Helicopter crashes, and Car Demos by pro racers!

When: 10:00am - 5:00pm Saturday, August 29th come early if you want to eat

Where: Hobby-Sports.com - 9782 Portage Rd.

For more info call Rex: 269-323-3686 :wave:


----------

